# Sharp 'Moth Eye' LCD Panel demo shows off future HDTVs with less glare



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Press Release:



> _Sharp at CEATEC Japan 2012
> 
> New Products and Technologies that Transform People's Lifestyles to be Exhibited
> Under the Concept "Future Smart Living Revolves Around Solar"
> ...


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I wonder how much extra this new "Moth Eye Panel" will cost?


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

http://users.ecs.soton.ac.uk/dmb/antireflection.php how this works on a microscopic level
so... will this be easily cleanable? will oil (fingerprints) get stuck in-between the grooves? otherwise very cool.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm trying to compare the pictures...1st off the blacks don't appear quite as black...but then I notice the backgrounds are different...something just doesn't seem right. Could it be that the ambient light or other conditions have changed between the images? The loss of detail in the reflections are bothersome. The 2nd thing that comes to mind is just that, possibly different ambient conditons. I like the concept though.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Chester said:


> http://users.ecs.soton.ac.uk/dmb/antireflection.php how this works on a microscopic level
> so... will this be easily cleanable? will oil (fingerprints) get stuck in-between the grooves? otherwise very cool.


Thanks for the link. Gives a better understanding. I am wondering what the longevity is for this type of panel?


----------

